# Fin Rot? Broken Backbone?



## GrumpyGus (Mar 22, 2013)

I just moved into a new apartment and had to move my 55 gallon tank. (Pain in the butt..) So I emptied some into a 5 gallon bucket and put all my fish in the 5 gal bucket to move. Got to my new place and had everything just about set up.

Well, on one trip between apartment I did happen to find that one of my fish (my electric blue hap) Manage to leap out of the bucket and fall in the parking lot. Oh ****... right? So without anything around me I had to pick him up by hand and run him to the bucket. He was pretty scratched up but seems to be doing alot better... Except for two thing. His tail is starting to develop what looks like fin rot. I'm not sure but it looks like the fall (or maybe someone stepped on him i'm not sure) did something to his back. It's not straight all the time and he doesn't really use it to swim.

I've attached a picture below but my phone camera isn't super awesome.

(TL;DR) Fish jumped out of bucket landed in parking lot. Was there for about 10 minutes. Won't eat, his back looks funny every once in a while and it looks like he is getting fin rot.)

I'd like your opinion to see if I should just remove him and let him go bye the bye, or if you think there's a chance he'll recover.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I say give him some time to recover. Cichlids are pretty tough. It doesn't look or sound like he has anything that could infect your other fish. However, sometimes other fish sense another fish is weak and will bully them. It may be easier for him to recover in a hospital tank. If that is really not an option and /or he isn't being bullied, leave him be and see how he does.


----------



## GrumpyGus (Mar 22, 2013)

Okay, well a little update. Its been 4 days now and since he jumped out and things are still about the same. He has lost even more of his tail. It appears to be disintegrating and falling off, there doesn't appear to be any bite marks and as I watch, he is not being picked on. I've got him in a breeder net for the moment trying to seclude him a little bit so he doesn't have to worry about the other fish.

Also since the move my other fish have become "afraid" of me. I figured this would happen for a little while but some of them aren't eating now for 4 days since they hide when I try to feed them. Is there a certain point I should become worried about them?


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

They may be picking on him at night or when you aren't looking. I have never seen my fish fight, but every once in a while I come in the room and one of my fish has some "injuries". So it's a good idea to have him in the breeder net.

As for the other fish, 4 days is a long time for them to not eat like that. Have you tested your water since the move? Maybe your tank is cycling again??

Do some water tests and post the results. You may have high ammonia readings...


----------



## GrumpyGus (Mar 22, 2013)

Good idea, I'll test when I get back.


----------



## GrumpyGus (Mar 22, 2013)

Alright well I'm waiting for replacement test kits for pH and nitrites but my ammonia is okay, its at 0.20 ppm and my nitrates are at 45~ ppm. That seems pretty normal considering its almost time for a water change.

I fed them some peas last night and they seemed to enjoy those, but some of them won't even go after the normal pellet food. I also still have 2 or 3 that haven't eaten because they still hide whenever I come by the tank.

My blue hap seems to be in about the same spot. I'm not seeing any fin regrowth but it is kinda hard to see through the breeder net haha. I let him out for a bit to see if his movement had increased at all but he still seems to only be using his front fins to stay afloat and to turn.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey Grumpy Gus... Any update???


----------



## GrumpyGus (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes, it is actually super surprising. He's back. He is swiming and eating just fine, and his tail is straight again.

I also learned from a local friend who sells cichlids that apparently if their tail dries up it it will flake off and it can look like fin rot but its actually just because it dried up. So great news and I'm super happy that hes okay. This fish sure can take a beating.....


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

GrumpyGus said:


> Yes, it is actually super surprising. He's back. He is swiming and eating just fine, and his tail is straight again.


Very Nice!! =D>



GrumpyGus said:


> I also learned from a local friend who sells cichlids that apparently if their tail dries up it it will flake off and it can look like fin rot but its actually just because it dried up. So great news and I'm super happy that hes okay. This fish sure can take a beating.....


This makes sense, sort of like us, you have to wait for the dead tissue to be reomved before the new stuff can grow back. Kind of what I was thinking and why I thought you should wait and see what happened.

I told you they were tough cookies.

Glad it worked out!!!


----------

